# Terremoto Mediaset: chiudono Sportmediaset, Tg4 e Studio Aperto.



## admin (15 Novembre 2021)

Come riportato da diverse testate, Mediaset va verso una svolta storica. Un vero e proprio terremoto. L'azienda ha deciso di chiudere Studio Aperto, il Tg4 e Sportmediaset. Confermati solamente il Tg5 e TgCom24.


----------



## Gekyn (15 Novembre 2021)

meglio tardi che mai.....spazzatura!


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da diverse testate, Mediaset va verso una svolta storica. Un vero e proprio terremoto. L'azienda ha deciso di chiudere Studio Aperto, il Tg4 e Sportmediaset. Confermati solamente il Tg5 e TgCom24.


Spero che li licenzino tutti, la durezza del vivere invocata da Tommaso Padoa Schioppa li deve investire in tutta la sua potenza. Questi servetti li voglio sotto i ponti: sì, penso proprio a te, giornalista che mi stai leggendo!


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da diverse testate, Mediaset va verso una svolta storica. Un vero e proprio terremoto. L'azienda ha deciso di chiudere Studio Aperto, il Tg4 e Sportmediaset. Confermati solamente il Tg5 e TgCom24.


Ammazza...

Mediaset punterà solo sul trash?

( non che studio aperto non sfoci nel tash spesso e volentieri eh)


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da diverse testate, Mediaset va verso una svolta storica. Un vero e proprio terremoto. L'azienda ha deciso di chiudere Studio Aperto, il Tg4 e Sportmediaset. Confermati solamente il Tg5 e TgCom24.


Beh direi che l'era dell'informazione privata televisiva sia al tramonto.

Ormai solo una quota davvero minima di persone si informa su certi canali e gli sponsor lo sanno benissimo.


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da diverse testate, Mediaset va verso una svolta storica. Un vero e proprio terremoto. L'azienda ha deciso di chiudere Studio Aperto, il Tg4 e Sportmediaset. Confermati solamente il Tg5 e TgCom24.


Senza la propaganda di sportmediaset come farà ora Raiola.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh direi che l'era dell'informazione privata televisiva sia al tramonto.
> 
> Ormai solo una quota davvero minima di persone si informa su certi canali e gli sponsor lo sanno benissimo.


Vero.

Pero' a me spesso e volentieri mentre ceno o come sottofondo mettevo studio aperto.

Almeno avevi un' infarinatura un po' di tutto quello successo durante la giornata senza doversi sbattere su internet.


----------



## diavolo (15 Novembre 2021)

E adesso chi dirà agli anziani dotati di green pass di bere molta acqua e di non uscire nelle ore più calde durante il periodo estivo?


----------



## iceman. (15 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ammazza...
> 
> Mediaset punterà solo sul trash?
> 
> ( non che studio aperto non sfoci nel tash spesso e volentieri eh)


Beh studio sport io (come tanti altri penso ) non lo vedo più da anni, anche perché non ci sono servizi interessanti e si sa già tutto con diverse ore di anticipo basta farsi un giro su internet; su studio aperto cosa vogliamo dire? Servizi trash sui vip che fanno vacanza o sui cani che vanno sulle tavole da surf. 
Credo, abbiano capito (spero per loro) che alla gente queste cose non interessano e che i tempi sono cambiati, per ogni cosa oggi c'è internet.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da diverse testate, Mediaset va verso una svolta storica. Un vero e proprio terremoto. L'azienda ha deciso di chiudere Studio Aperto, il Tg4 e Sportmediaset. Confermati solamente il Tg5 e TgCom24.


Semplicemente perché gli ascolti sono bassi. Il TG4 dopo Emilio Fede ha smesso di esistere (da ricordare quando qualche anno fa volevano risollevarlo con il famosissimo Gerardo Greco, fatto fuori in nemmeno un anno ahahah), così come Studio Aperto dopo Brachino.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Beh studio sport io (come tanti altri penso ) non lo vedo più da anni, anche perché non ci sono servizi interessanti e si sa già tutto con diverse ore di anticipo basta farsi un giro su internet; su studio aperto cosa vogliamo dire? Servizi trash sui vip che fanno vacanza o sui cani che vanno sulle tavole da surf.
> Credo, abbiano capito (spero per loro) che alla gente queste cose non interessano e che i tempi sono cambiati, per ogni cosa oggi c'è internet.


Si si, per carità.
Vivrò benissimo senza.

Pero' io internet non lo trovo cosi veloce come tutti dicono.

Tanto per fare un esempio assurdo: se uno vuole leggersi un sunto di notizie che spaziano dalla cronaca alla politica alla salute allo sport al gossip, ci mette dieci volte o anche venti, meno tempo a guardarle sul televideo ( che so, è anacronistico)

Io PC e Internet li uso da 25 anni, so come si usano e so dove andare e come farlo, eppure questa cosa te la assicuro perchè lo faccio ed è comodissimo.

Anche solo guardare tabellini delle partite, classifiche e risultati campionati esteri e italiani, quando li ho guardati tutti sul televideo un altro deve ancora cliccare per aprire il browser.


----------



## Andris (15 Novembre 2021)

studio aperto va bene per chi mangia ad orario da ospedale e non ha sky, visto che gli altri tg partono alle 13

sport mediaset si intende il tg sportivo slittato alle 13.20 inoltrate per far vedere il grande fratello prima ?


----------



## fabri47 (15 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> *Beh direi che l'era dell'informazione privata televisiva sia al tramonto.*
> 
> Ormai solo una quota davvero minima di persone si informa su certi canali e gli sponsor lo sanno benissimo.


Perché quei tg andarono a prendere i conduttori di punta della tv di stato. Cioè il TG5 si prese Mentana, e il TG4 Emilio Fede. Ma anche il TG5, dopo che se ne andrà la vecchia guardia rappresentata da Buonamici ed il direttore Mimun che comunque poco ha contribuito a migliorarlo, sarà destinato a chiudere, prima o poi.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> studio aperto va bene per chi mangia ad orario da ospedale e non ha sky, visto che gli altri tg partono alle 13
> 
> sport mediaset si intende il tg sportivo slittato alle 13.20 inoltrate per far vedere il grande fratello prima ?


puahahah non offendere 

Al nord ci alziamo presto e mangiamo presto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Novembre 2021)

E Grande Fratello prolungato fino a marzo


----------



## fabri47 (15 Novembre 2021)

Comunque chissà in quali cattive acque stanno per togliere dei TG, che tra l'altro non erano popolati da chissà quali giornalisti famosi.


----------



## unbreakable (15 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si si, per carità.
> Vivrò benissimo senza.
> 
> Pero' io internet non lo trovo cosi veloce come tutti dicono.
> ...


mah veramente pare che chi guardi studio aperto e sportmediaset sia un troglodita..mi sembrano considerazioni eccessive visto che io li ho sempre guardati sia quando andavo alle superiori che ora


----------



## iceman. (15 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si si, per carità.
> Vivrò benissimo senza.
> 
> Pero' io internet non lo trovo cosi veloce come tutti dicono.
> ...


Si e no, per la politica ad esempio i tg sono il male per me. Ad esempio ho perso il conto dei servizi targati Mediaset sulle buche per le strade di Roma con Raggi sindaco come se l'intento finale fosse (diciamo che è pure quello il fine e non sono assolutamente fanatico di politica) quello di inculcare alla gente una determinata visione.


----------



## iceman. (15 Novembre 2021)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> mah veramente pare che chi guardi studio aperto e sportmediaset sia un troglodita..mi sembrano considerazioni eccessive visto che io li ho sempre guardati sia quando andavo alle superiori che ora.


Beh se l' alternativa è un film di Rosamunda pilcher o forum...


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si e no, per la politica ad esempio i tg sono il male per me. Ad esempio ho perso il conto dei servizi targati Mediaset sulle buche per le strade di Roma con Raggi sindaco come se l'intento finale fosse (diciamo che è pure quello il fine) quello di inculcare alla gente una determinata visione.


Si assolutamente, le notizie vanno sempre viste da ogni angolo, chiaro che ognuno tiri l' acqua al proprio mulino, specialmente dal punto di vista politico


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Perché quei tg andarono a prendere i conduttori di punta della tv di stato. Cioè il TG5 si prese Mentana, e il TG4 Emilio Fede. Ma anche il TG5, dopo che se ne andrà la vecchia guardia rappresentata da Buonamici ed il direttore Mimun che comunque poco ha contribuito a migliorarlo, sarà destinato a chiudere, prima o poi.


Non credo dipenda dalle persone. E' l'evoluzione della televisione in generale.

La tendenza è verso alternative forme di informazione just in time, chiaramente. Siamo in una nuova era dell'informazione.

La TV come fonte è ormai marginale, è un costo piu che un guadagno, per cui resterà essenzialmente pubblica.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2021)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> mah veramente pare che chi guardi studio aperto e sportmediaset sia un troglodita..mi sembrano considerazioni eccessive visto che io li ho sempre guardati sia quando andavo alle superiori che ora


Sono tradizioni.

Magari nemmeno ascolti ciò che dicono, ma piano piano qua ci levano tutto.

Occhio che al posto di Studio Aperto adesso magari ci sbattono i Ferragnez


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non credo dipenda dalle persone. E' l'evoluzione della televisione in generale.
> 
> La tendenza è verso alternative forme di informazione just in time, chiaramente. Siamo in una nuova era dell'informazione.
> 
> La TV come fonte è ormai marginale, è un costo piu che un guadagno, per cui resterà essenzialmente pubblica.


Io leggo da 10 anni il blog di un tizio anonimo che ha fatto successo in California ( persona ultra acculturata)

Narrava le usanze televisive degli USA con almeno 5 anni di anticipo rispetto a noi, sempre più trash in TV.

Cavolo, siamo diventati uguali. 

Pensavo fosse solo robaccia USA invece è successo la stessa cosa da noi, sembrava di leggere da una palla di vetro che vede il futuro.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io leggo da 10 anni il blog di un tizio anonimo che ha fatto successo in California ( persona ultra acculturata)
> 
> Narrava le usanze televisive degli USA con almeno 5 anni di anticipo rispetto a noi, sempre più trash in TV.
> 
> ...


Semplicemente l'informazione non è redditizia, se non quella molto spettacolarizzata tipo le Iene. A fronte di una concorrenza, Internet e Social, imbattibile per le nuove generazioni.

Quindi le TV private non ci investono, investono in altro.

Poi ci sono altri fattori legati alla situazione personale del patron di Mediaset, questo mi pare talmente chiaro da non volerne neanche parlare sinceramente.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Semplicemente l'informazione non è redditizia, se non quella molto spettacolarizzata tipo le Iene. A fronte di una concorrenza, Internet e Social, imbattibile per le nuove generazioni.
> 
> Quindi le TV private non ci investono, investono in altro.
> 
> Poi ci sono altri fattori legati alla situazione personale del patron di Mediaset, questo mi pare talmente chiaro da non volerne neanche parlare sinceramente.


Sicuramente.

Comunque, sta frammentazione di tutto che sta avvenendo a favore del web, alla lunga rischia seriamente di portare ad una qualità media bassissima ( in generale, ovviamente non sto dicendo che sportmediaset o studio aperto siano prodotti di altissima qualità).

Stiamo andando verso mille mila produzioni a basso budget, in alcuni campi, piuttosto che poche ma ad alto budget.

Vedremo


----------



## Raryof (15 Novembre 2021)

E quindi il futuro cos'è? canale all news h24 con versione inglese pure?
Li hanno i giornalisti o esperti per fare una roba del genere (tipo Cnn, Al Jazeera, France 24 ecc)?
I tg sui canali generalisti non tirano più, un po' come al tempo quando hanno tolto la tv per ragazzi dai canali principali per metterci altra roba che ancora è attuale, se vuoi fare informazione usa un canale principale e riempilo di tutto, invece a mediaset hanno sempre tenuto una linea provinciale con tg feccia come il tg4 o lo stesso studio aperto che vivono ancora negli anni 90 e lo stesso tg 5 che l'ultima volta che l'ho visto (2 minuti) è stato negli anni 90 perché dovevano dare la linea a Paperissima, adesso si sono riempiti di trash per seguire i social, poi di sicuro daranno in mano interi programmi a fantomatici influencer super popolari con 0 mestiere.
La tv italiana è penosa, basterebbe vedere quali sono stati i programmi calcistici post o pre-europeo della rai e confrontarli con quelli svizzeri (e parlo di Svizzera quindi molte meno risorse), per dire, da un lato il reparto geriatria con annesso lato "social" e dall'altro programmi estivi e freschi godibili, per cui, per la Rai la linea "giovane" del programma sportivo tipicamente estivo è avere uno studio grigio e tanti vecchi che parlano come fossero al bar, per i giovani c'è l'assistente (donna ovviamente) che legge i social con strane curiosità super emozionanti, così i programmi sportivi così i tg e tutto il resto, siamo pur sempre un paese vecchio, cattolico e fintamente perbenista.
E non è tutto, la linea giovane pensata dalla rai o mediaset è quasi sempre un flop, perché non hanno gli uomini, gli esperti e non li sanno individuare, per cui forza Conti, forza D'Urso e per tutto il resto c'è la passera dove per scegliere ci vuole poco...


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sicuramente.
> 
> Comunque, sta frammentazione di tutto che sta avvenendo a favore del web, alla lunga rischia seriamente di portare ad una qualità media bassissima ( in generale, ovviamente non sto dicendo che sportmediaset o studio aperto siano prodotti di altissima qualità).
> 
> ...


La cosa piu pericolosa sono gli algoritmi dietro l'informazione online e i social.

E' un tema delicatissimo e potenzialmente rivoluzionario per l'intera società civile occidentale.

Forse è il tema in assoluto piu importante delle nostre vite e dobbiamo assolutamente affrontarlo subito.
Gli scandali che hanno colpito Facebook sono solo la punta dell'iceberg.

Ma non voglio andare OT. Per me non è una questione di qualità comunque.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da diverse testate, Mediaset va verso una svolta storica. Un vero e proprio terremoto. L'azienda ha deciso di chiudere Studio Aperto, il Tg4 e Sportmediaset. Confermati solamente il Tg5 e TgCom24.


Dispiace per gli amici che perderanno il lavoro ( dietro al giornalista ci sono centinaia di mestieranti che lavorano in redazione o in regia o alla mensa degli studi ). 
Per il resto, la scelta penso sia dettata semplicemente da una questione economica dovuto agli ascolti che oramai sono a picco da almeno 10 anni, niente ascolti e niente pubblicità. 

La rivoluzione dell informazione e dell intrattenimento è un tema che in molte redazioni si sono rifiutati di affrontare ma con cui necessariamente oggi devi fare i conti. 
Fare un programma "vecchio" e piacere a quei vecchi che vogliono una roba noiosa anni 90 oppure far un programma condotto da "giovani" non in giacca e cravatta che discutono di calcio ( per esempio ). 

Vivere o morire, a chi piacere.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dispiace per gli amici che perderanno il lavoro ( dietro al giornalista ci sono centinaia di mestieranti che lavorano in redazione o in regia o alla mensa degli studi ).
> Per il resto, la scelta penso sia dettata semplicemente da una questione economica dovuto agli ascolti che oramai sono a picco da almeno 10 anni, niente ascolti e niente pubblicità.
> 
> La rivoluzione dell informazione e dell intrattenimento è un tema che in molte redazioni si sono rifiutati di affrontare ma con cui necessariamente oggi devi fare i conti.
> ...


Il tuo discorso non fa una grinza sotto certi aspetti.

Ma dall' altro, come in tutti i campi ( professori a scuola, medici ecc ecc), si sta ammazzando la professionalità per dare in mano tutto ad improvvisati tipo influencer e robaccia varia.

Vedremo, ormai sta diventando tutto sempre più effimero e frivolo.

Ma bada bene, so di essere un po' troppo conservatore io stesso, non saprò adeguarmi ai tempi evidentemente, lo so bene.

Sono anti-progressista quando il progresso porta ad un abbassamento del livello.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Novembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Senza la propaganda di sportmediaset come farà ora Raiola.


c'è la rai che lo fa egregiamente


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il tuo discorso non fa una grinza sotto certi aspetti.
> 
> Ma dall' altro, come in tutti i campi ( professori a scuola, medici ecc ecc), si sta ammazzando la professionalità per dare in mano tutto ad improvvisati tipo influencer e robaccia varia.
> 
> ...


Beh non è detto che " le nuove leve " siano meno professionali dei vecchi, semplicemente fanno una cosa diversa per un pubblico diverso. 

Bisogna capire che la Tv per come è stata fatta negli ultimi 20 anni non può funzionare con le nuove generazioni semplicemente perchè non è quello che vogliono. 

Il punto di errore della tua valutazione è " si sta ammazzando la professionalità per dare in mano tutto ad improvvisati tipo influencer e robaccia varia" . 
Ecco, questo è l'errore che commettono in tanti, pensare che il cambiamento sia necessariamente sinonimo di calo di qualità. Non è cosi, si confeziona un prodotto per un pubblico diverso con esigenze diverse che vuole una cosa diversa. 

Una fascia di età dai 16 ai 40 guarderebbe mai un post partita sulla Rai con 4 80enni in giacca e cravatta in uno studio grigio che parlano di calcio ? no, piuttosto vanno su Youtube o Twitch


----------



## fabri47 (15 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non credo dipenda dalle persone. *E' l'evoluzione della televisione in generale.*
> 
> La tendenza è verso alternative forme di informazione just in time, chiaramente. Siamo in una nuova era dell'informazione.
> 
> La TV come fonte è ormai marginale, è un costo piu che un guadagno, per cui resterà essenzialmente pubblica.


Sicuramente c'entra anche quello, però se un domani il TG5 si (ri)prendesse Mentana, dubito che non avrebbe un maggiore riscontro mediatico. La verità è che Mediaset per molti anni, ha letteralmente seppellito l'informazione con giornalisti talmente yes-man, appoggiati da una direzione inesistente e solo sulla carta, che non hanno avuto nemmeno a cuore il loro prodotto e nessuno di loro ha alzato la voce sul dare più risonanza al loro telegiornale. Il TG5 degli inizi aveva la Parodi, il buon Sposini, che avevano a cuore la loro creatura anche perché si può dire che l'avevano creata loro e che erano pronti a lavorare ore in più, al costo di andare in onda. Io questo gioco di squadra non lo vedo più.

Per dire, la Rai non è che abbia chissà che giornalisti al confronto (il nome di punta è Giorgino che fa addormentare con le sue maratone che nulla hanno a che vedere con quelle di Enrico Mentana), però i loro TG sono strutturalmente più curati e più interessanti per un pubblico che guarda la tv, lo stesso per La7. Rai 1, per dire, nonostante abbiano a La Vita in Diretta un ex conduttore del TG1 che è Matano, quando si tratta dei risultati delle elezioni politiche manda in onda il TG1, che ha perfino più voce in capitolo. Infatti per questo Mentana fu allontanato da Canale 5, perchè in nome dell'informazione voleva avere la palla in mano lui, come quando morì Eluana Englaro dove volle che il GF non andasse in onda e da lì poi è andato a La7. L'informazione deve essere una liturgia e, se non lo è, tanto vale toglierli i TG che in una tv commerciale non avrebbero nemmeno senso. Ci ha provato pure TV8, ma poi ha alzato le mani e li hanno cancellati pure lì.

Ah comunque questo mio commento riguarda la struttura dei TG in sè, perchè sulla linea editoriale ci sarebbe da mettere le mani nei capelli, che si tratti di telegiornali o talk politici.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh non è detto che " le nuove leve " siano meno professionali dei vecchi, semplicemente fanno una cosa diversa per un pubblico diverso.
> 
> Bisogna capire che la Tv per come è stata fatta negli ultimi 20 anni non può funzionare con le nuove generazioni semplicemente perchè non è quello che vogliono.
> 
> ...


Per me il calo di qualità è evidente.

Prima di calcio parlavano giornalisti che hanno fatto gavetta, fatto esperienza sul campo.

Ora magari ti ritrovi uno youtuber che fa più ascolti di Pellegatti ( o chi ti pare)
A me non pare tanto normale

A me pare che col web tutti si sentano in possibilità ( giustamente) di fare tutto e parlare di tutto, ma per me questo alla lunga porta ad un abbassamento della qualità media per forza di cose.

PS: mi pare che tu faccia più o meno questo da come racconti, chiaro non sia un' offesa a te.
Dopo 10 anni su questo forum hai sicuramente più esperienza tu di certi giornalisti, ma non tutti sono come te.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Novembre 2021)

la cosa davvero triste è che rimangono i TG della rai.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il tuo discorso non fa una grinza sotto certi aspetti.
> 
> Ma dall' altro, come in tutti i campi ( professori a scuola, medici ecc ecc), si sta ammazzando la professionalità per dare in mano tutto ad improvvisati tipo influencer e robaccia varia.
> 
> ...


si ma pure nelle reti mediaset dove sta questa professionalità? ci sta una che prima faceva la letterina con jerry scotti poi l'hanno messa a fare il mezzo busto a studio aperto, chissa perche...

Ci sono dei canali youtube o dei canali twitch dove trattano argomenti dalla scienza alla politica da far impallidire i vari quark o i vari talk show politici che sono solo un arena per galli da combattimento


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Novembre 2021)

Questa è una delle notizie migliori degli ultimi anni. Godo di brutto, tutta quella marmaglia di giornalisti dovrebbe finire in mezzo alla strada


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la cosa davvero triste è che rimangono i TG della rai.


Capisco il commento, so di andare controcorrente ma spero che la Rai ci sarà per sempre.

Chiarisco, via i dinosauri che la occupano e vi prego dategli una gestione più oculata e possibilmente più apartitica possibile.

Ma in un mondo perfetto la RAI sarebbe l' unico media che potrebbe permettersi di fare cose di qualità, senza dover badare troppo alla pubblicità ed al trash.

In un mondo perfetto. Ripeto.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si ma pure nelle reti mediaset dove sta questa professionalità? ci sta una che prima faceva la letterina con jerry scotti poi l'hanno messa a fare il mezzo busto a studio aperto, chissa perche...
> 
> Ci sono dei canali youtube o dei canali twitch dove trattano argomenti dalla scienza alla politica da far impallidire i vari quark o i vari talk show politici che sono solo un arena per galli da combattimento


E' un discorso generale, certo che a mediaset ormai stanno votandosi al trash, come negarlo?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per me il calo di qualità è evidente.
> 
> Prima di calcio parlavano giornalisti che hanno fatto gavetta, fatto esperienza sul campo.
> 
> ...


ma non è assolutamente cosi, ripeto fatti un giro su youtube e su twitch ci sono canali con una qualità elevata che la TV si puo solo sognare.

Il cambiamento tecnologico ha solo "democratizzato" la situazione, per entrare in rai devi avere l'appoggio politico, per entrare in mediaset... vabbe sappiamo come si fa selezione con silvio 

ci sono canali dove invitano politici e si fa fact checking, roba che nei vari piazzapulita, giordano ecc non vedrai mai, la è tutto uno spettacolino preimpostato con sgarbi invitato per fare il disturbatore o cecchi paone per fare il baluardo dell'illuminismo 


senza contare l'interazione in real time, con la chat che puo fare le domande agli invitati ecc


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per me il calo di qualità è evidente.
> 
> Prima di calcio parlavano giornalisti che hanno fatto gavetta, fatto esperienza sul campo.
> 
> ...


Si esatto. 
E per dirla tutta noi facciamo "ascolti" che le tv si sognano. 

Discorso generico che non può valere per tutti, c'è chi arriva su Youtube dopo 20anni di carriera e chi apre un canale e tra una bestemmia e l'altra ti dice cosa ha fatto il milan e si mette a parlare di bilanci senza sapere la differenza tra il lordo e il netto. 

Ci combatto da anni.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma non è assolutamente cosi, ripeto fatti un giro su youtube e su twitch ci sono canali con una qualità elevata che la TV si puo solo sognare.
> 
> Il cambiamento tecnologico ha solo "democratizzato" la situazione, per entrare in rai devi avere l'appoggio politico, per entrare in mediaset... vabbe sappiamo come si fa selezione con silvio
> 
> ...


Per te la qualità elevata è una persona seduta alla scrivania in cameretta che parla davanti ad una telecamera in HD

Per me è altro: alti budget per fare inchieste o servizi, possibilità di aver in studio più esperti di un settore per poter far confronti, eccetera eccetera.

A me pare un concetto ovvio, poi si può discutere su come vengono gestiti certi programmi ci mancherebbe.

Pero' rispetto la tua opinione, ci sta.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Novembre 2021)

Questa divinazione del web, a scapito della tv è esagerata. Non dimentichiamoci l'ottimo servizio che Rai Sport ha offerto con le ultime olimpiadi ed i vari programmi dedicati. Bisogna sottolinearle certe cose e non demonizzare sempre ogni cosa che fa in tv, in particolare le reti generaliste.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per te la qualità elevata è una persona seduta alla scrivania che parla davanti ad una telecamera in HD
> 
> Per me è altro: alti budget per fare inchieste, possibilità di aver in studio più esperti di un settore per poter far confronti, eccetera eccetera.
> 
> ...


ripeto non conosci il mondo degli streamer, ad esempio c'è un canale dove trattano di politica gestito da ragazzi sulla trentina in cui invitano politici, virologi, fisici, economisti, esperti di qualcosa decidono l'argomento settano il timer, ogni invitato parla senza interruzioni senza urla come avviene in tv con sgarbi, mughini e cecchi paone e la redazione che gestisce il canale è formata da un ragazzo laureato in economia, uno in giurisprudenza e tutte le cose che vengono dette vengono controllate in real time, quindi si cerca di evitare bufale o propaganda di sorta.

In uno degli ultimi dibattiti sul ddl zan hanno invitato sia esponenti del pd tra cui lo stezzo zan e esponenti della leghe tipo pillon e ti dico che il dibattito è stato costruttito, pensa che pillon ha fatto pure una bella figura

ad esempio questa puntata erano invitati pillon contrapposto a cappato sui temi come cannabis, aborto eutanasia ecc


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Questa divinazione del web, a scapito della tv è esagerata. Non dimentichiamoci l'ottimo servizio che Rai Sport ha offerto con le ultime olimpiadi ed i vari programmi dedicati. Bisogna sottolinearle certe cose e non demonizzare sempre ogni cosa che fa in tv, in particolare le reti generaliste.


E' proprio questo che voglio dire.

Micro frammentare sul web, non è sempre positivo.

Uno youtuber non avrà mai il budget sufficiente per trasmettere o arrivare a certi prodotti.

Ci vuole per forza l' esistenza di strutture con alto budget, altrimenti va tutto a livellarsi verso il basso.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ripeto non conosci il mondo degli streamer, ad esempio c'è un canale dove trattano di politica gestito da ragazzi sulla trentina in cui invitano politici, virologi, fisici, economisti, esperti di qualcosa decidono l'argomento settano il timer, ogni invitato parla senza interruzioni senza urla come avvine in tv con sgarbi, mughini e cecchi paone e la redazione che gestisce il canale è formata da un ragazzo laureato in economia, uno in giurisprudenza e tutte le cose che vengono dette vengono controllate in real time, quindi si cerca di evitare bufale o propaganda di sorta.
> 
> In uno degli ultimi dibattiti sul ddl zan hanno invitato sia esponenti del pd tra cui lo stezzo zan e esponenti della leghe tipo pillon e ti dico che il dibattito è stato costruttito, pensa che pillon ha fatto pure una bella figura



Capito, ma in Italia non ci fidiamo dei ministri e dei medici, e dovremmo fidarci del canale con ragazzi sulla trentina tra cui un laureato in economia e uno in giurisprudenza?

Guarda che io capisco benissimo cosa intendi, ho iniziato ad essere pagato per fare siti web quando avevo 14 anni (ti giuro che è vero  ), so cos'è internet e lo uso dal 2000, ero un bambino.

Ho visto Youtube e affini nascere e crescere.

Ma ripeto il concetto, pure sapendo benissimo che probabilmente si andrà verso una realtà come quella da te descritta:

- Si sta andando verso un mondo troppo frammentato e dove la professionalità non la farà più da padrone.

Per ogni canale che tu dici sia fatto benissimo ( e ti credo assolutamente sia cosi, perchè alcuni li seguo, specialmente a riguardo di scienza e tecnologia), ce ne saranno 10 gestiti alla pene di cane e disinformativi.

Poi vai tu a guidare la gente sull' unico canale fatto bene.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' proprio questo che voglio dire.
> 
> Micro frammentare sul web, non è sempre positivo.
> 
> ...


Il web è come la tv: 90% di trash (tra cui molti accattori spacciati per "colti") e 10% di qualità (che è molto difficile da trovare in realtà). Se fosse il contrario, ora avremmo una generazione diversa e migliore, invece stiamo decadendo sempre di più. Che poi si vede chi sono i fenomeni lanciati dal web (Frank Matano, Fabio Rovazzi LOL), che comunque nei passaggi in tv hanno fatto molta fatica segno che la televisione richiede ben altro livello che fare lo scemo davanti ad una webcam. Io stesso guardo ogni tanto gli Autogol, ma non li paragonerei mai a gente che ha fatto la storia in quel genere come la Gialappas.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il web è come la tv: 90% di trash (tra cui molti accattori spacciati per "colti") e 10% di qualità (che è molto difficile da trovare in realtà). Se fosse il contrario, ora avremmo una generazione diversa e migliore, invece stiamo decadendo sempre di più. Che poi si vede chi sono i fenomeni lanciati dal web (Frank Matano, Fabio Rovazzi LOL), che comunque nei passaggi in tv hanno fatto molta fatica segno che la televisione richiede ben altro livello che fare lo scemo davanti ad una webcam. Io stesso guardo ogni tanto gli Autogol, ma non li paragonerei mai a gente che ha fatto la storia in quel genere come la Gialappas.


Perfetto.

Già è difficile controllare vengano fatte trasmissioni decenti in TV, figuriamoci se andiamo verso un mondo dove invece che quei 7-8 canali TV ( fatti con presunta professionalità) ce ne saranno 10.000 di cui almeno 9.500 gestiti da scappati di casa.


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Novembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si ma pure nelle reti mediaset dove sta questa professionalità? ci sta una che prima faceva la letterina con jerry scotti poi l'hanno messa a fare il mezzo busto a studio aperto, chissa perche...
> 
> Ci sono dei canali youtube o dei canali twitch dove trattano argomenti dalla scienza alla politica da far impallidire i vari quark o i vari talk show politici che sono solo un arena per galli da combattimento


Si, come sempre c'é anche l'altro lato della medaglia. Quello fatto di invasioni barbariche dall'Africa, di complotti, di terra piatta e di rettiliani venuti da Alpha Centauri. Insomma, non so se sia un bene questo inevitabile passaggio di testimone che é di fatto già cominciato da anni.

Per dire, anche la TV ne fa di fake news, pure tante, ma almeno ci risparmiava le boiate della terra piatta o del 5G che porta il COVID, quei pesci di Giordano e Paragone permettendo. Non tutti sono capaci di filtrare le sciocchezze, e tra una news e l'altra é un attimo creare il mostro come già succede.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Capito, ma in Italia non ci fidiamo dei ministri e dei medici, e dovremmo fidarci del canale con ragazzi sulla trentina tra cui un laureato in economia e uno in giurisprudenza?
> 
> Guarda che io capisco benissimo cosa intendi, ho iniziato ad essere pagato per fare siti web quando avevo 14 anni (ti giuro che è vero  ), so cos'è internet e lo uso dal 2000, ero un bambino.
> 
> ...


, pure la gente che vede super quark è nettamente inferiore a quella che guarda il grande fratello vip o barbara d'urso e quindi?
è una questione di corsi e ricorsi storici, prima c'era solo la rai e lo stile era tutto impostato, poi sono arrivati berlusconi e le reti televisive private con le donnine di drive in e le reti locali coi pornazzi e il trash assoluto con le televendite con gente che vendeva le console taroccate cinese con 100 giochi preinstallati 

è la democratizzazione dello strumento tecnologico come avvenuto con le radio libere prima, poi con le reti tv private ecc.

Non sono solo ragazzini davanti alla web, alcuni hanno raggiunto un livello di professionalità da avere studio, redazione ecc Tipo dei tizi che hanno iniziato facendo scherzi e ora lo fanno ma a livello piu alto e infatti hanno tutta la redazione, tra chi scrive gli scherzi, truccatrici ecc praticamente il concetto di candid camera con la tecnologia attuale, solo che per vedere scherzi a parte devi stare davanti alla Tv un paio di ore, mentre sul web ti vedi la clip dello scherzo che ti dura una 15ina di minuti

Ci sono mille esempi, ad esempio, essendo appassionato di MMA, seguo il canale twitch del commentatore ufficiale UFC italia, alex dandi, con analisi tecniche, retroscena ecc ora se dovessi aspettare studio sport starei fresco, al massimo citano mcgregor per lo schiaffo a facchinetti


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Novembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Si, come sempre c'é anche l'altro lato della medaglia. Quello fatto di invasioni barbariche dall'Africa, di complotti, di terra piatta e di rettiliani venuti da Alpha Centauri. Insomma, non so se sia un bene questo inevitabile passaggio di testimone che é di fatto già cominciato da anni.
> 
> Per dire, anche la TV ne fa di fake news, pure tante, ma almeno ci risparmiava le boiate della terra piatta o del 5G che porta il COVID, quei pesci di Giordano e Paragone permettendo. Non tutti sono capaci di filtrare le sciocchezze, e tra una news e l'altra é un attimo creare il mostro come già succede.


si ma le fake news le hai pure a piazzapulita, da mario giordano ecc La gente che credera alle fregnacce esisteva, esiste ed esistera sempre.
Il web ha solo democraticizzato la cosa, hai bisogno solo di poca roba per andare "on air", mentre per diventare giornalista rai devi baciare il deretano a qualche politico, e per diventare showgirl in mediaset devi baciare qualcos'altro


----------



## fabri47 (15 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' proprio questo che voglio dire.
> 
> Micro frammentare sul web, non è sempre positivo.
> 
> ...


La TV generalista, piaccia o meno, rimane il principale mezzo per un professionista. Altrimenti Cattelan non avrebbe puntato ad andare su Rai 1 (floppando di brutto), ma sarebbe rimasto su Sky. E spero che si rispetti questa sacralità, perchè sta nascendo il pensiero che se fai 2 milioni su youtube, sei un talento e meriti una prima serata su Rai 1, quando la realtà è ben altra (per fortuna). Sul web c'è gente molto brava, ad esempio Human Safari mi piace molto, ma la gavetta televisiva serve sempre.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' proprio questo che voglio dire.
> 
> Micro frammentare sul web, non è sempre positivo.
> 
> ...


Non è assolutamente vero, che poi non si voglia fare è un altro conto.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Novembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Senza la propaganda di sportmediaset come farà ora Raiola.


Aprirà un canale tematico : raiola channel.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Novembre 2021)

E' arrivata la smentita, mi pareva troppo bello per essere vero


----------



## Hellscream (15 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh non è detto che " le nuove leve " siano meno professionali dei vecchi, semplicemente fanno una cosa diversa per un pubblico diverso.
> 
> Bisogna capire che la Tv per come è stata fatta negli ultimi 20 anni non può funzionare con le nuove generazioni semplicemente perchè non è quello che vogliono.
> 
> ...


Dove tutti, e dico tutti, parlano bene di chiunque per tenersi più pubblico possibile


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Novembre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dove tutti, e dico tutti, parlano bene di chiunque per tenersi più pubblico possibile


Quello è un altro lato del problema. 
Bisogna anche capire il contesto però.


----------



## Raryof (15 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il web è come la tv: 90% di trash (tra cui molti accattori spacciati per "colti") e 10% di qualità (che è molto difficile da trovare in realtà). Se fosse il contrario, ora avremmo una generazione diversa e migliore, invece stiamo decadendo sempre di più. Che poi si vede chi sono i fenomeni lanciati dal web (Frank Matano, Fabio Rovazzi LOL), che comunque nei passaggi in tv hanno fatto molta fatica segno che la televisione richiede ben altro livello che fare lo scemo davanti ad una webcam. Io stesso guardo ogni tanto gli Autogol, ma non li paragonerei mai a gente che ha fatto la storia in quel genere come la Gialappas.


L'intrattenimento del web è il prodotto vomitato di quei tizi che agli albori di internet andavano su internet per cercare video divertenti, musica e pornazzi, poi internet si è evoluto ma il navigatore medio quello fa, poi sono arrivati gli accattoni che si sono costruiti il personaggio e hanno capito le potenzialità della cosa, un mondo aperto a tutti non può essere di qualità, può essere di quantità ma quello è, poi fortunatamente uno le cose se le cerca e con l'on demand su internet la tv perde quasi tutto, diciamo che chi cerca trova, normalmente se uno youtuber mezzo ignorantello parla di calcio verrà seguito da mezzi ignorantelli con l'adhd come sickuolf o simili che poi fanno pure uscire LIBRI e non riescono nemmeno a tener ferme le mani, se finanza in chiaro parla di determinati argomenti non vedrai mai lo stesso utente nel pubblico virtuale perché sarebbe come un rospo in una gabbia di leoni, poi c'è chi si sceglie la "fonte" e chi invece si fa abbindolare dalla stampa di regime che da sempre ha le mani e pure i piedi ben fermi sulla testa di quella parte di popolazione "ignorante" e figlia della guerra che si fa passare di tutto pur di potersi lamentare e che non ha possibilità di scelta, o tg 1 o tg3 o tg5 o affini dove regna una propaganda distopica di carattere quasi fascista.
Abbiamo la fortuna di poter scegliere, su internet, in tv sono costretti a riciclare cose, programmi, personaggi mai vinti o domi, sempre con quella assoluta incapacità di attirare pubblico del web e allo stesso tempo la sarta annoiata.


----------



## Viulento (15 Novembre 2021)

Bufala, nessuna chiusura, solo riorganizzazione. Tutto rimarra' come prima.


----------



## enigmistic02 (15 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da diverse testate, Mediaset va verso una svolta storica. Un vero e proprio terremoto. L'azienda ha deciso di chiudere Studio Aperto, il Tg4 e Sportmediaset. Confermati solamente il Tg5 e TgCom24.


Mai guardati; mi chiedo quali razza di trasmissioni di pupu le sostituiranno, e come verranno riciclati i loro uomini.

L'informazione in Italia, rai e giornali compresi, è tutta parziale e/o corrotta. Per me potrebbero chiudere proprio tutti.


----------



## danjr (15 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da diverse testate, Mediaset va verso una svolta storica. Un vero e proprio terremoto. L'azienda ha deciso di chiudere Studio Aperto, il Tg4 e Sportmediaset. Confermati solamente il Tg5 e TgCom24.


StudioSport era per me un appuntamento storico, durante il pranzo dopo scuola. Purtroppo adesso è anacronistico, notizie e servizi che sono già vecchi perché orami l'informazione viaggia su altri binari e in TV regge solo nei canali tematici dedicati 24/24


----------



## Milanoide (15 Novembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Senza la propaganda di sportmediaset come farà ora Raiola.


La recente intervista di Pellegatti a Di Marzio su quello là è la risposta


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh direi che l'era dell'informazione privata televisiva sia al tramonto.
> 
> Ormai solo una quota davvero minima di persone si informa su certi canali e gli sponsor lo sanno benissimo.


Ma infatti.. Lo dico da anni, che senso ha per un'emittente avere 3 TG diversi e anche un canale solo di TG h24? La RAI pure dovrebbe adeguarsi


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Novembre 2021)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> La recente intervista di Pellegatti a Di Marzio su quello là è la risposta


che ha detto su raiola?


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' arrivata la smentita, mi pareva troppo bello per essere vero





Milanoide ha scritto:


> La recente intervista di Pellegatti a Di Marzio su quello là è la risposta


Mettiti comodo vediamo stasera i nostri eroi della Rai cosa si inventano per il nostro cuciolotto.

Sembra una propaganda di partito come lo si difende ma questo da sempre eh non da ora.


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Novembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> che ha detto su raiola?


Non su Raiola, su D. Di Marzio ha detto che il bambino piangeva a Bergamo perché sapeva che quella era la sua ultima partita,lui voleva restare sono stati quei cattivoni di dirigenti a prendere un altro portiere. 

Era pronto a firmare in bianco il cucciolotto ,che ha avuto come priorità sempre il bene della società che lo ha cresciuto,pagato, e coccolato.

Scusa non c'è la faccio mi fa troppo schifo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (15 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da diverse testate, Mediaset va verso una svolta storica. Un vero e proprio terremoto. L'azienda ha deciso di chiudere Studio Aperto, il Tg4 e Sportmediaset. Confermati solamente il Tg5 e TgCom24.


Studio aperto detto cu o aperto dagli amici


----------



## chicagousait (15 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da diverse testate, Mediaset va verso una svolta storica. Un vero e proprio terremoto. L'azienda ha deciso di chiudere Studio Aperto, il Tg4 e Sportmediaset. Confermati solamente il Tg5 e TgCom24.


Chi ricorderà agli anziani che vanno in giro per cantieri che d'estate devono bere molta acqua e non uscire nelle ore più calde?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Novembre 2021)

Chiudo in quanto notizia smentita.


----------

